
THC's Favourite Tips, Tricks and Hacks - tbiehn
https://github.com/hackerschoice/thc-tips-tricks-hacks-cheat-sheet/blob/master/README.md
======
laveur
I was severely disappointed too discover this wasn't a list of weed tips,
tricks and hacks...

------
h2odragon
line buffering high latency links (last item)... that used to be so much
better known.

